# THIEVES at Wallisville Locks



## smg1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Launched boat yesterday at the Wallisville locks around 9am and returned around 4:30pm to find out truck window had been busted out and a few things stolen. DUMBASS that broke in didnt take anything of value ( old rod,flashlight,seat cover and a broken impact gun that was under seat and farm jack in back of truck) but left their Costa sun glasses in my floorboard. Sheriff said they had broken into 2 others before mine and stole pistols and other things. So watch what you leave in car.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Just leave the windows down too after removing your battery. That area and the launch under I-10 have always been hotspots for thieves.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WoW! I was just there Monday, I hate thieves.. Hope ya have a better time next time out.. 2cats


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

That sucks! A month or so after they caught the ones at fort Anahuac park. Guess they got out and started over in a new location.


----------



## smg1 (Feb 8, 2014)

The sunglasses they left in my truck had finger prints all over them so hopefully they are in the system and will get caught


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

The sunglasses was probably out of someone else's truck. They just had their hands full and dropped them.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I was there Saturday , no problems . Had a 100 qt cooler in the back and it survived.
Maybe too many people there on the weekend.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

dbullard said:


> I was there Saturday , no problems . Had a 100 qt cooler in the back and it survived.
> Maybe too many people there on the weekend.


Crooks are lake everyone else, they don't want to work on the weekends either.


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

I truly hope I don't ever pull up to find someone breaking into my truck, or anyone else's, for that matter.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

catch them and get a rope. hang them high.


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Saw where yesterday Chambers County SO, arrested 4 for burglary of vehicles, said they were working to see if the crooks may be tied to the boat ramp burglaries.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Chambers County arrested 4 people, in connection with the boat ramp robberies. anybody else heard about this ?


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Some years ago I was out with friends fishing. we got back to the boat ramp to find a guy
breaking into my friend Danny's truck. Well Danny caught that guy and beat on him till we
finally had to stop him. I'm sure that dude Didn't break into any more trucks for a while.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

The boat ramps need more Dannys


----------

